
How An Investigation of Fake FCC Comments Snared a Prominent D.C. Media Firm - elliekelly
https://gizmodo.com/how-an-investigation-of-fake-fcc-comments-snared-a-prom-1832788658
======
elliekelly
> In emails to FCC from April 2017, Germain explains that CQ is seeking to
> deliver “about 250,000 comments per day,” and that it would need to “set up
> multiple servers to the API simultaneously to meet the needs” of its
> clients. Whereas many of the groups responsible for uploading millions of
> comments requested only one or two API keys, logs show that CQ, over a
> period of several months, requested no fewer than 114.

